# PBGFC 2008 awards banquet



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to thank *PBGFC* for the awesome party they hosted this past Saturday. This is a first-class group of guys and gals, and I would encourage anyone interested in big game fishing to join.

Congratulations to everyone that recorded a few nice fish this past season. It was a tough season of poor water, few fish, and ridiculous fuel prices. Let's hope this year will go down in the record books for all things good!

I would like to personally congratulate Keith Johnson "*Lil Kahuna*" and crew on their second place T&R angler and third place tuna. Quite an accomplishment given the competition he was up against.

Congrats to Deana Booker "*Pain Killer*" for 2nd place wahoo...good job girl!

Also, congrats to "*Bodacious"*for third place T&R boat...way to go. 

The Hammond's "*Gladiator*" for a nice showing in the junior angler division.

Rocky Jones/"*Reel Addiction"* swept the men's division with top boat and angler.

I am proud to note that Marlana "*Blue Marlana*" took top Lady Angler, Top Boat, First place T&R angler, top dolphin, and top wahoo. Best of all, we get to display this cool statue for the rest of the year. We're gonna hate to give it back next March! Good job girl, and endless thanks to our crew Josh Hiller, Dave Woodley and Wes Sherouse.

Sorry if I am forgetting any forum members. The site www.pbgfc.com has all the standings for those that are interested.

Seriously, thanks to all our fellow anglers who make this sport what it is. This forum is home to some wonderful people who share the same pursuit. Let's get out there this year and tear them up! I look forward to the friendly competition, banter, and bragging we have all come to love... 

see you on the water!

Dave


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats Dave


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Dave and Marlana too! I haven't seen her yet, but is she liking the new job?

Bob


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Dave,

...man you making my head swell... I worked for the tuna but the marlin was pure luck. 

Marlana, however,killed the ladies div. I have a feeling her name will be repeated many times in the top lady angler div. over the next fewyears unless you get stupid and sell your boat.

Congrats to Marlana. The crew of Blue Marlana should be proud and you guys are every bit of deserving. I can tell you this....I've never seen a more humble crew. Class act all the way. 

KJ


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto what TCAT said. Just goes to show nice guys can finish first. Team Blue Marlana Rules-good luck this year. See ya out there.:usaflag


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *TCAT (3/11/2009)*Dave,
> 
> Congrats to Marlana. The crew of Blue Marlana should be proud and you guys are every bit of deserving. I can tell you this....I've never seen a more humble crew. Class act all the way.
> 
> KJ




What Keith said..... And Congrats from us too!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

good job Dave, Marlana & Crew!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats to Blue Marlana and all award recipients! It was a tough year for all of us. I also wanted to congratulate Kenny McCoy and the Reel McCoy for Top Boat Tuna with a 187.6lb yellowfin. That old Bertram is definitely a big fish magnet! Tight lines


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you for your nice replies.

Sorry about forgetting to mention Kenny and crew. That's one hell of a tuna. Nice job guys!

I usually try to follow these guys around when billfishing...they always seem to know where the fish are!


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

way to go Dave and Marlana(and the rest of Team Blue Marlana):bowdown:bowdown

Miss you guys at work:reallycrying


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats to all of the anglers of the PBGFC it was a tuff year do doubt. 

There are too many names to mention but a lot of you contribute to the Fishing Forum and we Thank You


----------

